# Portland Harbour Lighthouse for "Trotterdotpom"



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

A photo of Portland Harbour Light (fl 1 2.5sec)
For Trotterdotpom as promised (I got you one in the end John! Andy


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

please send thumb nail to wheelhouse MV Hipnost, they need the picture desperatly (Night)new vertuall voyage


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

A graet place my friend!!!
Gp


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

STRAWBERRY said:


> A photo of Portland Harbour Light (fl 1 2.5sec)
> For Trotterdotpom as promised (I got you one in the end John! Andy


Thanks a lot Andy, it's a great photo. I never did see it from that angle - only from inside the breakwater. Actually, it looks in quite good nick from here.

John T.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't let that fool you john, the next time I go in I'll take some close ups! Andy


----------

